# New Tractor



## valleyjim (May 18, 2007)

New to the forum and really enjoyed reading all the great threads you all
have posted, always nice to hear what others have and do with their machines.
I really enjoyed the pictures of your machines also.
I just bought a new tractor as I have a lot of dirt to dig and haul and wanted the front scoop,
and have a lot of grading to do.
Getting too old for the shovel work, so I'll let the tractor do the work.
Never had a Hydro before so this will be new to me, but I'm sure I will like it.

My new tractor
Craftsman 2007, DGS 6500, 26hp Kohler Pro Engine, Hydro Tranny, 48" Deck
Front Scoop
Rear Sleeve Hitch Electric Operated
9 Bushel 3 Bagger Grass Catcher
Rear Grader Blade

My old tractor
Craftsman 2001, DLT 2000, 20hp Kohler Pro Engine, 6 Speed Manual Tranny, 48" Deck
9 Bushel 3 Bagger Grass Catcher 
With 315 hours this tractor is one hard working machine.

I have 2-1/2 acers of rough terrain I keep mowed with steep pond banks and lots of 
hauling and this tractor has never let me down and today still running like a charm.
Will be using it mostly for hauling now as it has many more hours left in her.

I have pictures of my machines posted on my home page if anyone is interested.
http://www.valleyjim.com


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the webpage, your yard looks great. Welcome to the TractorForum its great to have you here. You have done alot of work with your little tractor.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Jim! I love the PBR avatar! Looks great! From the pictures on your website it looks like you put that baby to work! Good idea to dig out the pond while the water level is low. My ponds are low as well. We are over 12 inches below normal for rainfall. We need some rain bad!


----------

